# Special Needs Children, Desperate for Help!



## mamachka (Aug 7, 2009)

Hello!

I am sorry this is long!

I joined this forum because over the course of the last year my husband and I became very interested in a possible re-location to Canada. He has a wonderful job...but we seriously dislike where we live. His company has a branch in the Vancouver area. 

We have met several people that were Canadian and we liked their warmth, openness and tolerance. 

We have no friends here and we are very warm, friendly loving people. We are tired of just living our lives day to day and we are ready for a change and want to go where we feel our quality of life will be better. I am American Ukrainian heritage and My Husband is American Italian heritage...we do know that there are Community Centres for both cultures and we are really excited about that. There is nothig like that where we are now. 

We have special needs children.

I wish to NOT use my name and stay anonymous...because my husband has not "landed" the position yet. I almost feel like an impostor on this forum as I am not yet an expat.

I am a Stay at home Mother of two special needs kids..and I am now panicking for a couple of reasons...fearing our dreams of living in the Vancouver area will be thwarted. 

1-I was looking at Real Estate sites last night, and it does not seem affordable to what we need...or what our modest home will sell for. 


2-I was surfing on this site and came across this thread (I am not allowed to post url yet, but..) it is titled:

Primary schools in Vancouver

The thread has a link, makes me feel that even the Public School Education costs are out of our reach.


3-I homeschool one of my children but the other is in public school here. One of the children was adopted past infancy / toddlerhood. He came home with many challeneges. He had no education at all where he was. He cannot function in an integrated setting at this time and we feel he belongs with special needs children.

Are there no special needs kids classes at all? I saw someone posted she was a special educ. teacher..and someone replied Special Needs Kids are in regular classrooms. I am thinking my child (if not in a special needs setting) will definitely be disrupting the works / and be bullied by others.

I heard that Vancouver expects / encourages their special needs children to walk to school (even if it is with "friends") unless they are attending school ot of their district! I am shocked!

I don't know how successful the programs in Vancouver are for special needs children, if they are all placed within intergrated settings only, but my kids could not walk by themselves to school or ride public Trnsportation unattended. They would both walk off with complete strangers....they are completely vulnerable. Also...Kids with a diagnosis my children have, may play in school with other children...but after school they do not have "friends" in their neighborhood. It is a very isolating disorder.

4- I am concerned because I have heard rumours regarding insurance or lack of in Canada for Internationals...we have insurance through my husband's job now, so I am confused how it will work if he will be with the same company and then we won't have insurance? Or is that different for people who are there with their jobs lined up ahead of time?

Please don't take this the wrong way...we often hear things about other countries that are completely untrue. And thhese things I have "heard" may be untrue, but I have no where else to ask. 

We recently heard a story about a woman in Canada that needed surgery and it took month's for her to get the ok and she nearly died.

I have a child with Asthma...what if we needed to take a trip to the emergency room...and we do not have our insurance yet?

5-I am concerned about my children losing their benefits / services such as therapies ST / OT / PT. If we do not have the kind of insurance plan we have now.

Any and all input would be appreciated. 

I am sorry this was so long..but relocating internationally is never easy...and we are considering this with special needs kids. I am a bundle of nerves right now! 


Thank you ahead of time!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It's completely normal to be a bundle of nerves when facing an international move. But Vancouver is a lovely city and it's hardly a remote outpost.

I can't give you much information on Vancouver or Canada specifically, but I did want to address your concerns about a few things. (I've made three international moves - some with some without company support.)

First of all, if you husband is transferred to Vancouver by his company, there should be some cost of living consideration included in his salary package - at least to the point that he'd be paid on a scale comparable to those living in the area. You'll also find that, due to things like the national health coverage, you spend your money in very different ways when you live in another country, so it's difficult to compare to what you're spending now.

Secondly, don't freak out at the housing prices just yet. It's probably a good idea to rent first so you can learn the areas you may want to live in.

And on the matter of the health care system... where to start? In the US you are being subjected to a scare campaign run by all the vested interests in fear of losing their (fat cat) livelihoods should a properly regulated national health care system come into being. 

I have yet to meet a Canadian who is seriously unhappy with the national health care system in Canada. No system is perfect, and there are inconveniences in all of them (like having your US insurance cut off because you get sick). And I can match every horror story the anti-health care system folks in the US are coming up with with an equally awful story from the present US system. They are "isolated incidents" usually explained when you dig into the details a bit.

If you are there on a company transfer, you'll no doubt be covered by the Canadian health care system, because you'll be paying Canadian taxes. But you need to reconcile yourself to the fact that different ailments and conditions are treated differently in other health care systems. Your special needs kids may not receive exactly the same treatment or therapy that they got in the US. (Heck, if you moved to a different part of the US, you'd probably find that to be the case. I know I certainly did.) 

I've run into countless Americans overseas who are all too quick to condemn the local medical system because it does things differently than "back home." (I have to confess I was one of those in my initial years here in France.) But sometimes it turns out that the national system has its reasons and may even come up with better results. High tech and high expense isn't always the way to go and there's lots to be said for the peace of mind you get knowing that a sudden, unexpected illness isn't going to break you financially.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I will attempt to allay some of your fears as best I can.



mamachka said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am sorry this is long!
> 
> ...


As you have insurance through your husband's company at present there is no reason that it should all be completely cancelled. Most of the larger companies in Canada provide supplementary health/dental coverage for employees. This takes care of things such as drugs, eyewear, chiropractic, podiatric, physiotherapy etc.


----------



## mamachka (Aug 7, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> I will attempt to allay some of your fears as best I can.
> 
> 
> 
> As you have insurance through your husband's company at present there is no reason that it should all be completely cancelled. Most of the larger companies in Canada provide supplementary health/dental coverage for employees. This takes care of things such as drugs, eyewear, chiropractic, podiatric, physiotherapy etc.


I am not that savvy with highlighting and quotes, so I hope this is not to difficult to follow.

Actually my husband had a buddy at work also dissatisfied with their lifestyle here. He wants to go back to his hometown (in US) My Hubby shared our desires for Canada and it was the friend who said what a nightmare...no insurance blablabla.

I believe you are right:
"being subjected to a scare campaign run by all the vested interests in fear of losing their (fat cat) livelihoods should a properly regulated national health care system come into being. "

I do tend to agree with your well put statement!

I hope I did not come across as an American quick to condemn the medical system ...I did say it was possibly completely untrue, and I would rather find out the truth here than take someone else's word for it, off this forum. Thank you for your input. You made some very good points, including the rent!

Auld Yin...Thank you...yet again another informative response.
Unfortunately at the time of my posting this forum told me I could not post a link until I had posted 4 (I think) comments. So in regards to my statement:

I heard that Vancouver expects / encourages their special needs children to walk to school (even if it is with "friends") unless they are attending school ot of their district! I am shocked!

and your response:
I don't know where you're getting your information. Children unable to get to school by walking will be bused to school, Special Needs or non Special Needs


I was referring to a statement found on the Vancouver School district site. I was just unable to post links at the time.

(click on link and look for the topic "Transportation" at the bottom of page)

Special Education - K to 12 Students

Also my next statement was regarding the statement at that link, and the Vancouver School District's expectations to have a child with special needs walk to school...even if with "peers". 

Also...Kids with a diagnosis my children have, may play in school with other children...but after school they do not have "friends" in their neighborhood. It is a very isolating disorder.


I really was not looking for after school programs (I have to much to think about right now) I was merely commenting how my kids do not have friends or peers that typical children would have- to walk to school with. The thought of them being expected to walk to school is a frightening prospect.

Thank you for sharing about your surgery...that is very comforting to know.

I am sorry about the abbreviations. I thought I cut and pasted in my original post and I guess it did not work. 

For those who are not familiar with (ST / OT / PT) Speech therapy, Occupational therapy and Physical therapy are often the 3 therapies special needs children need the most to make progress and function more appropriately. Children often get them in school (here usually minimally) but most parents persue these therapies outside school either from their insurance or if the child has State insurance (due to a disability).

I do appreciate your replies, I am starting to get a clearer picture, and starting to e able to b-r-e-a-t-h-e again! 

Again any and all input would be appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Special Education - K to 12 Students

Also my next statement was regarding the statement at that link, and the Vancouver School District's expectations to have a child with special needs walk to school...even if with "peers". 

I suspect the comment/statement in the site is made with the idea that Special Needs children might/would/could benefit from the social interraction gained from the walking to school activity. However if the child is unable, for whatever medical reason, to do that I believe that appropriate transportation arrangements will be made.
The actual wording is "encouraged".


----------



## mamachka (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you again...Auld Yin...your kindness and knowledge are much appreciated!



Auld Yin said:


> Special Education - K to 12 Students
> 
> Also my next statement was regarding the statement at that link, and the Vancouver School District's expectations to have a child with special needs walk to school...even if with "peers".
> 
> ...


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

I thought I should reply as I was a teacher is Alberta (now overseas temporarily). Figured it was best to shed some light to the integration process. Integration is difficult for many parents to accept without knowing that there are various standards to the integration process. Canada believes that everyone has a right to education but that doesn't mean that no matter if your child is special needs or not that they are fully emerged into the regular classroom setting. 
At least in Calgary where I taught there were some schools in the public school district that dealt with certain special needs (some more severe than others). Immersion meant that these kids had the ability to join mainstream students in their age group for music, phys. ed (when possible), art etc. Many of these students stayed with their special ed teacher for language arts, math etc. and therefore had more one on one and were able to learn according to their abilities. Your students files would be sent from the school their at to the one in Vancouver that they get enrolled in. Some times there will be testing done when you're child starts just so that they get a better understanding of your child's ot/pt/st. Also throughout the school year there should be ones specialized in those to come in and work with your child.
yes public school gets paid out of your taxes but just so you know most require a school fee on top of that to cover field trips etc. And yes your child will, when possible be on those trips and we as mainstream classroom teachers love having them in our classes whenever possible. At recess and lunchtime those in special ed are outside with the other kids and their teachers are with them to watch over them. You will find that many of the other students are very accepting.
I understand your concern about after school with friends and unfortunately I can't shed any light on that. I think it will just depend on the situation.
As for the transportation many that are special ed (again at least where we were) were transported on special busses so that they were given more attention. This again is dependent upon the level of special needs.


----------



## mamachka (Aug 7, 2009)

*Hello mcd1203*

I am very grateful for your reply. That really does help with the nervous knots in my stomach. Of course it is all about the kids. 

What you describe is very familiar. Our child is now not fully integrated into a "typically developing" setting...he is with typically developing kids for what his school calls "specials" art, phys ed, music...It sounds very similar and that is a relief. The only difference in what you describe, and what he has now, is that his home based class (all special kids) eat in the smaller intimate setting of their classroom. They eat at a lunch table set away from the classroom desks in another part of the classroom than the lessons are held in. 

I imagine that is not only because the din of the cafeteria bothers children with sensory issues, but the children are able better to concentrate on the teacher correcting their behaviors while eating, rather than competing with the distracting sounds in a school sized cafeteria.

Our public education is free. Our numerous school trips are also for additional fees, so we are used to that. 

Thank you for your kind words that "many of the other students are very accepting." That is encouraging and makes us hopeful. Peers or school chums are not really what my children tend to have at this time. Even their parents (our neighbors) are not that acceptant or tolerant...they will not socialize with us (possibly due to the kids special needs) hence my hubby and I not having friends. Even though we are warm and friendly people. :confused2:

Thank you so much for your input!



mcd1203 said:


> I thought I should reply as I was a teacher is Alberta (now overseas temporarily). Figured it was best to shed some light to the integration process. Integration is difficult for many parents to accept without knowing that there are various standards to the integration process. Canada believes that everyone has a right to education but that doesn't mean that no matter if your child is special needs or not that they are fully emerged into the regular classroom setting.
> At least in Calgary where I taught there were some schools in the public school district that dealt with certain special needs (some more severe than others). Immersion meant that these kids had the ability to join mainstream students in their age group for music, phys. ed (when possible), art etc. Many of these students stayed with their special ed teacher for language arts, math etc. and therefore had more one on one and were able to learn according to their abilities. Your students files would be sent from the school their at to the one in Vancouver that they get enrolled in. Some times there will be testing done when you're child starts just so that they get a better understanding of your child's ot/pt/st. Also throughout the school year there should be ones specialized in those to come in and work with your child.
> yes public school gets paid out of your taxes but just so you know most require a school fee on top of that to cover field trips etc. And yes your child will, when possible be on those trips and we as mainstream classroom teachers love having them in our classes whenever possible. At recess and lunchtime those in special ed are outside with the other kids and their teachers are with them to watch over them. You will find that many of the other students are very accepting.
> I understand your concern about after school with friends and unfortunately I can't shed any light on that. I think it will just depend on the situation.
> As for the transportation many that are special ed (again at least where we were) were transported on special busses so that they were given more attention. This again is dependent upon the level of special needs.


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

oh sorry I meant if they were in primary school they are usually outside with other kids at lunch recess. But they do eat their lunches under the supervision of their aids.


----------



## mamachka (Aug 7, 2009)

I am sorry you said recess lunch so I am not sure if you meant recess and lunch, I am not sure if they are under the supervision in their classroom for meal and then have recess with the bigger group. Please clarify.

Thank you!



mcd1203 said:


> oh sorry I meant if they were in primary school they are usually outside with other kids at lunch recess. But they do eat their lunches under the supervision of their aids.


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

oh in the morning there is ususally about a 15min recess. then at lunchtime, they eat their lunches in their own classroom with their aids. when they are finished eating they get to go outside for recess with the other kids.

During the recess time outside their aids are usually with them.


----------



## mamachka (Aug 7, 2009)

Ahh yes...thank you mcd1203...that sounds more like what he has now. Thank you for clearing things up!


----------



## mamachka (Aug 7, 2009)

Bev Sorry for the typo of your name..I sometimes see "edit" and sometimes not!


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi mamachka

_*4- I am concerned because I have heard rumours regarding insurance or lack of in Canada for Internationals...we have insurance through my husband's job now, so I am confused how it will work if he will be with the same company and then we won't have insurance? Or is that different for people who are there with their jobs lined up ahead of time?*_

Although many provinces have their health care covered by taxes, BC is not one of them. You will have to pay monthly premiums based on your income level. The first 3 months after you arrive in BC aren't covered by the BC medical plan, but you can get coverage through companies such as Blue Cross, Pacific Blue Cross or Manulife for that short time period. If you arrive September 19th, for instance, that month would be considered your first month and you would become eligible December 1. 

If your husband's company has a benefit plan, it will make these payments as part of his employment package. If he starts work soon after arriving, the company will submit the necessary paperwork on his behalf. Please see the quote below from the BCMSP website...

_If you are applying for a self-administered MSP account, complete an Application for Enrollment form (see MSP Forms for ways to obtain a form) and send it to MSP. Copies of documents to support the name and Canadian citizenship or immigration status of the persons listed on your application may be required.

If MSP coverage is available through your employer, union or pension plan, contact that office for information and a group application form. Any existing self-administered account will be cancelled by MSP when your group application is processed._

Here's a link to BCMSP that will answer some of your questions: 

MSP - Eligibility and Enrollment

Best of luck with your research!


----------



## mamachka (Aug 7, 2009)

OK so now I am really confused as this contradicts so many different descriptions of what I have heard. 

Like Auld Yin a collegue of my husband's recently told him he had a nasty break to a leg (in BC) and needed surgery ...there was an extensive stay and I believe physical therapy (anyone can feel free to jump in and confirm if PT is covered or not for the rehabillitation of an accident) and he said he paid nothing and....he also stated he never purchased insurance.

Is this a new development (or in recent years) that BC does not have health coverage through their taxes?

Thank you.



Oggy said:


> Hi mamachka
> 
> _*4- I am concerned because I have heard rumours regarding insurance or lack of in Canada for Internationals...we have insurance through my husband's job now, so I am confused how it will work if he will be with the same company and then we won't have insurance? Or is that different for people who are there with their jobs lined up ahead of time?*_
> 
> ...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Mamachka,
Reread what Oggy posted. There IS health care coverage in BC, but there seems to be a waiting period of 3 months after you get there and get installed. Your husband's colleague probably had been in BC for at least 3 months when he had his accident.

And having health care "through your taxes" depends a bit on your definition. It sounds as if health coverage is withheld from your paycheck (kind of like social security in the US). To some people, anything withheld from a paycheck is considered "taxes."

Dealing with a national (or government based) health care system after living in the US takes a while to understand and get used to. The coverage is different from what you're used to, but it sounds as if you are definitely covered for the whole family (and at a cost significantly less than what you're probably paying now in the US). You'll learn the system as you go.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> Mamachka,
> Reread what Oggy posted. There IS health care coverage in BC, but there seems to be a waiting period of 3 months after you get there and get installed. Your husband's colleague probably had been in BC for at least 3 months when he had his accident.
> 
> And having health care "through your taxes" depends a bit on your definition. It sounds as if health coverage is withheld from your paycheck (kind of like social security in the US). To some people, anything withheld from a paycheck is considered "taxes."
> ...


Healthcare in Canada is a Provincial matter so each Province manages theirs as they see fit, but under a Federal Government mandate. Some Provinces exact healthcare premiums but they are minimal in most cases. Such premiums would, in no way, cover the full costs of providing universal healthcare, hence covered from taxes. For BC go to MSP - Premiums for details of premiums there. The premiums are on a sliding scale so some pay less because of reduced income.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you, Bev, for your further explanation of my post! :thumb:


----------



## mamachka (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you for your replies Auld Yin, Bev & Oggy!


----------

